# UK Cut off saw cheap.....



## Divided He ad (Oct 12, 2008)

I saw this today and I'm on my way to get one .....

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2867_7487.htm


I have been using the circular saw by the same company for over a year and it is awesome to say the least, 
That cuts through steel upto 3-4mm deep being pushed in a straight line quickly and efficiently and it is still on it's first blade!!!

I have used it to cut through 1" box section too, no problem.

Just thought I'd tell you cause if your like me and can't afford a bandsaw or power hacksaw (or don't have the room for them!) and you cut everything by hand!

Then this might be usefull?


I'll take some photo's of it and what it cuts when I get it.... assuming the hoards of tradesmen and hobbyists don't get them first.... you should have seen it the first time they sold digital verniers people buying them in 10's!!! 



Ralph.


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 12, 2008)

It works!!!! Boy does it work...... 



















All cut in less than 5 mins and all cut straight!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D 




Steel tube 13mm, bronze 18mm, brass 10mm mild steel 11mm and.... Stainless steel 14mm!!! No problem.... like the proverbial hot knife....   Well worth the £90:00 outlay   ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Oct 12, 2008)

Hi Ralph, just replied to your PM.

What are the specs for the unit? Would you say it is a fair replacement for a powered hacksaw/bandsaw, it looks a bit more compact which is always nice?


----------



## John S (Oct 12, 2008)

Found this.

http://www.evolutiononlineshop.com/... 2 Saw/FURY2 14&quot; Multi-Purpose Chop Saw/


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 12, 2008)

Very cool John, Thanks the cost of the blades are something. That they sell makes you wonder how they can make some of this stuff ;D
glen


----------



## steamboatmodel (Oct 12, 2008)

With the cost of the blades they should almost give the saw away free. How long do the blades last and are they resharpen able? Could you use other cheaper blades?
Regards,
Gerald


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Oct 12, 2008)

Well I'm hoping that the blades last a very long time that way it wont be such a hit when replacing them.

On Ralph's recommendation I took a quick "sunday drive" to my nearest Aldi and pocketed myself one of these, I must say after the few cuts I have just done with it I'm over the moon, what a bit of kit for the money. 

Thanks Ralph for the heads up!!! :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 12, 2008)

I've been out all day, just got back.... Went to see an old fella named John! ;D 

I can not yet answer any questions... but it cut through that stainless like it wasn't there!! 

David, glad you like it.... I certainly like mine  

It will be mostly used on brass and aluminium... but some steel will work it's way through. 

I will be using it quite a lot soon enough so will take a vid or two and post them.... also need to work out a max cut, I need to know what to avoid!! The blade on the hand circular saw from work has lasted over a year and has cut a great deal of stuff in that time... so we shall see how this lasts..... 

Going to the pub now  ;D 


Ralph.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 12, 2008)

These Evolution saws are great! The blades are expensive, but i have found they last for a pretty long time. The secret to longevity is not abusing them. The saw I use (doesn't belong to me) has had the same blade on it for a couple of years. It has seen all varieties of mild steel, aluminum, brass, chrome moly tubing, and on occasion stainless steel. The thing just keeps going.

The blades are carbide tipped, so they should be able to be resharpened when need be.

It is certainly cleaner and faster to use than an abrasive saw! It someone decides to buy one, I think you will be pleased witht he performance.


----------



## PTsideshow (Oct 18, 2008)

The topic of non abrasive chop saws on another forum had this US site posted with the metal cutting blade. I don't know if they ship out of the country or not.http://www.bulletindustries.com/Items/5090?&caSKU=5090&caTitle=Carbide%20Tooth%20Metal%20Cutting%20Blade%2014%e2%80%b3%20x%20.09%e2%80%b3%20x%2066%20Tooth The guy that posted it said he was going to sharpen the blade and find out how it worked as they said that sharopening the blade would void the warranty. But do you really need a warranty if you are pitching the blade to the scraper! : when he posts his finding I will post them here also.
 ;D


----------



## thezetecman (Oct 20, 2008)

How noisy are these saws?

i was looking at one before but thought they might be quite noisy but they rotate and quite a slow speed.


----------



## HS93 (Oct 20, 2008)

these are prob not the same but say they will cut cast iron (this sunday UK only )


http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_7655.htm

also I got a set of the cones some time ago and they came in handy  cheap and cheerfull

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/58_7651.htm


----------



## max corrigan (Oct 21, 2008)

thezetecman  said:
			
		

> How noisy are these saws?
> 
> i was looking at one before but thought they might be quite noisy but they rotate and quite a slow speed.


 They are quite noisy and thats without cutting anything the revs are quite high the instructions tell you to switch on, and let the revs pick up before attempting a cut, but saying all that the amount of cutting we are likely to do .there'd should'nt be many problems! they also supply goggles and ear plugs with the unit, which is handy! but definitely grab one when you can
Regards Max...........


----------



## Divided He ad (Oct 21, 2008)

HS93... :bow: :bow: :bow: Thank you..... I've been waiting for the step drill/hole cutters to return for ages... My last 2 are now near blunt (I use them all day in work) 



thezetecman,
Yes they are a bit loud....and spin fast as hell.... (however fast that is!!?) But they certainly work..... 






It will not cut this big if you just ram it in but a pecking approach and it was through in about 30 seconds!!! This is a hardened steel rod for an industrial rock crusher hammer to swing on!!! ;D (last time I cut this with my hacksaw it took over 20 minutes and was very wonky!!! : )


I'm very happy with it ;D ;D 


Ralph.


----------

